# Just finished, a Rider-Ericsson hot air pumping engine



## Orrin

Here is a shot of the Rider-Ericsson hot air engine I finished just in time to show at GEARS in Portland, Oregon.







Here's a closer look at the upper end.






And, another.






The drawings called for the valve on the priming cup to be a dummy. On the advice of someone who had already built an R-E, I made this one functional. 






It was a fun project. You can read a bit more about it on my Web site:

http://users.moscow.com/oiseming/lc_ant_p/pic_Pr10.htm

This project was a great confidence-builder. It ran so well that I had to build a second propane burner for it, about half the size of the one specified in the plans. After full-day runs at GEARS the water in the tank wasn't even lukewarm. (To prevent splash, the tank was only a quarter full.)

Orrin


----------



## ChooChooMike

WOW !! Beautiful job :bow: :bow:

Of course, you'll post a video 

Mike


----------



## krv3000

ooooo beautiful


----------



## putputman

Orrin, that is one beautiful engine. 

I saw one at an engine show a couple weeks ago and was fasinated at all the movement going on and it very quiet while running.


----------



## SAM in LA

Orrin,

Very nice engine.

We are all looking forward to seeing it run.

Good job.

SAM


----------



## Brian Rupnow

Very very nice. Gives folks like me a standard to aim for.---Brian


----------



## JoeM

Very nice looking engine!
Price on casting kits look reasonable.
Thanks for sharing, any build pictures? or hints (tricks or problems) on creating one? = love the pin stripes, adds a lot to the model.


----------



## zeeprogrammer

Oh that is beautiful.
I'd very much like to see a video too.


----------



## hobby

That is a beautiful showmanship of your craftsmanship.

Your project build is very nicely machined, assembled, 
and the finish (painting) of it, makes it a work of art.

Keep up the excellent work...


----------



## idahoan

Orrin 

The pictures of your new toy are stunning; and as one of the lucky ones able to see this beautiful engine in person all I can say is wow. The craftsmanship is superb just like the rest of your line up of beautiful engines.

Best regards,
Dave


----------



## kustomkb

That's a very beautiful engine you have built Orrin!

Great photo's too.

Thanks


----------



## deverett

Fantastic job you have done with that one, Orrin.

The standard for us mere mortals to aim for.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## b.lindsey

Simply Beautiful Orrin...this has always been one of my favorites and is still on the to-do list. We definitely need a video  Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Bill


----------



## GailInNM

Very nice work, Orrin. The Rider-Ericsson is always a hit at any show and I am sure yours drew a big crowd at Gears.
Thanks for the photos.
Gail in NM


----------



## winklmj

Beautiful engine. :bow:


----------



## b.lindsey

By the way Orrin, since this is now finished, it would be great if you could also post the pictures in the finished engine section which was added recently. That area is just for pictures and vids and a brief intro with a link to the build thread (if there is one). 

Bill


----------



## Orrin

Thank you, all, for your kind and generous words; but, let me tell you a little story. 

All of you ought to see Dave-from-Boise's elegant creations. I went to GEARS feeling fat and sassy and then took a look at his Essex fan. Suddenly, I felt very humble. Gentlefolk, you need to see Dave's exquisite workmanship. You never, ever, will see anything better, anywhere. Period. 

There are no construction photos and that is just as well. You don't want to learn my bad habits.  There is a fairly good construction write-up in the book _Steam and Stirling Engines: You Can Build._

I understand your wishes for a video, but being bandwidth-challenged have never gotten into them. This time I'll make an attempt. I'll try, but don't get your hopes up.

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## idahoan

Orrin

You are too kind! but thanks very much for the complements.

Dave


----------



## Omnimill

VERY nice! :bow:

Vic.


----------



## Orrin

I haven't learned how to include a video within a post, yet, so I'll just give the link:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuW5uj_22ao[/ame]

This is my first Youtube experience, so I'm still learning.

Orrin


----------



## M.Barry

very beautiful engine , nice work , i appreciate it heartily .


----------



## kf2qd

Hot Air Pumping Engine - I thought you had created a mechanical polotician... Oh, its an Hot Air Driven Pump...


----------



## Banjo

your engine is beautiful I hope mine looks like it when finished. I have a set of castings from meyers 1/8th scale Should be a fun project. Going to start on it this winter. By the way your pictures showing setups are great you know what they say one picture worth a million words.


----------



## Landon Vidrine

Hello,

I’m currently restoring an Ericsson engine for my college senior project.
Ours currently runs off of natural gas, and we were thinking of converting it to propane. I see that yours runs off of propane and I was wondering if you could send me a picture of the propane burner, and how you connect the propane to the burner section. Thanks


----------



## davidyat

Absolutely fabulous. It makes me want to get motivated to finish mine. Just a question, what did you use for the displacer piston. The plans call for a metal tube with a stainless steel bottom. I'm trying a suggestion of using something called "grill brick cleaner". It's like fine lava rock but much lighter. I have mine turned on the lathe and will try using this approach.
Thanks,
Grasshopper


----------



## davidyat

*This is for* *Landon Vidrine above. I found this plan sheet, free, on the internet. It's designed by SandyC, Argyll, Scotland. It's called "3.0 dia vertical boiler burner". Drawn by A F Campbell. I've also included a picture of mine for the Ericsson. Hope it helps.







Grasshopper*


----------



## davidyat

Landon,
   Here's how to connect the 1 lb. propane bottle to the burner. I'm wracking my brain, but I can't remember where I bought the valve. I'll keep searching in my bank of useless knowledge in my brain to find where I bought the valve. Find a valve, 1/4 inch hose with 1/4 inch fittings and a female air hose connector and using yellow gas teflon tape, put it all together.
Grasshopper


----------



## davidyat

Landon,
   Found it on eBay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gentec-Reg...e:g:JEUAAOSwMmBVurFw:rk:5:pf:1&frcectupt=true

Grasshopper


----------



## BWMSBLDR1

Looks like the full sized one that I ran in college and indicated but much prettier!  Bill in Boulder CO USA


----------



## marvin hedberg

Landon Vidrine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m currently restoring an Ericsson engine for my college senior project.
> Ours currently runs off of natural gas, and we were thinking of converting it to propane. I see that yours runs off of propane and I was wondering if you could send me a picture of the propane burner, and how you connect the propane to the burner section. Thanks


Landon,
what size Ericsson are you restoring? on my 5" i used the burner from an outdoor chicken/turkey deep fryer.


----------



## davidyat

This is mine:
http://www.myersengines.com/engines/pumping_engine_1-b.htm 
The 1/4 scale. Are you doing the latest model with the 5 inch bore?
Grasshopper


----------



## davidyat

Marvin,
   Are you doing the "Big Brother" with a height of almost 48 inches? If so, do you have any photos?
Grasshopper


----------



## TonyM

Superb. Stunning engine.


----------



## marvin hedberg

davidyat said:


> Marvin,
> Are you doing the "Big Brother" with a height of almost 48 inches? If so, do you have any photos?
> Grasshopper


it is an original 5" engine


----------



## Landon Vidrine

We are restoring a 5”. Thanks for all the replies! I also have a question about the paint job. Ours has been repainted and we would like to get it back to the original paint. What color were most of these engines painted? 

Thanks


----------



## Pierkemo

Waawhooo....very ,very nice. Congratulations!
Nice and shiny!

Pierkemo


----------



## Rocket Man

Is there a video of the engine running?


----------

